# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος redzone αυξάνει ταχύτητα από μόνο του!!!

## lord9999

Έχω ένα διάδρομο redzone και στην διάρκεια της λειτουργιάς του αυξάνει από μονός του την ταχύτητα . πιο πριν σταματούσε  τελείως βγάζοντας την ένδειξη low speed καθάρισα λίγο και ευθυγράμμισα τον αισθητήρα που έχει πάνω στον κύλινδρο αλλά όπως σας είπα τώρα μου αυξάνει κάποια στιγμή την ταχύτητα από μόνο του.

  Ps: γνωρίζει κανείς το service της redzone?

----------


## vasilimertzani

σε έχει κάνει μαραθωνοδρομο;

----------


## lord9999

Έχω φτύσει αίμα !!!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## johnnyb

Θυμάστε το κλασικό πλέον βιντεακι με τον Άραβα  :Rolleyes:

----------

